# Funny Names



## Blake Bowden (Dec 19, 2009)

Adam Baum
Adam Zapel
Al Bino
Al Dente
Al Fresco
Al K. Seltzer
Alf A. Romeo
Amanda Lay (real person)
Amanda Lynn (a mandolin)
Amber Green
Anita Bath, Anita Bohn, Anita Friske, Anita Knapp, Anita Lay, Anita Mann, Anita Mandalay
Anna Prentice (an apprentice)
Anna Sasin
Anne Teak
Annie Howe, Annie Matter
April May (a real person I knew in high school)
April Schauer (real person)
Aretha Holly
Armand Hammer
Art Major, Art Painter, Art Sellers
B.A. Ware
Barb Dwyer
Barbara Seville
Barry Cade
Beau Archer, Beau Tye
Ben Dover, Ben Down, Eileen Dover, Skip Dover
Ben Marcata (a musical term)
Bess Eaton (donut shop chain)
Biff Wellington
Bill Ding
Bill Foldes
Bill Loney
Billy Rubin
Bob Apple
Bob Katz, Tom Katz
Bonnie Ann Clyde
Brad Hammer (carpenter joke)
Brandon Cattell
Brighton Early
Brock Lee
Brooke Trout
Bud Light
Bud Wieser (real college math teacher)
Buster Cherry, Buster Hyman
C. Good (alledgedly a real eye doctor)
C. Senor
Candy Barr, Candy Baskett, Candy Kane, Candy Sweet
Carrie Dababi ("carry the baby" - Dababi is an Egyptian name)
Casey Macy
Cheri Pitts, Harry Pitts
Chris Coe
Chris Cross
Chris P. Bacon
Chuck U. Farley
Chuck Waggon
Claire Annette
Constance Noring
Count Dunn, Count Orff
Coyne Flatt (real person)
Craven Moorehead
Crystal Ball
Crystal Claire Waters
Crystal Snow
D. Liver
Dan D. Lyons
Dan Druff
Dan Saul Knight
Darren Deeds
Dilbert Pickles
Dinah Soares
Dixon, Cox, and Peters (law firm)
Don Key
Donny Brook
Doris Schutt (Doris Open...)
Doug Graves
Doug Witherspoon
Dr. Beaver
Dr. Bender (Chiropracter)
Dr. Butcher
Dr. DeKay, DDS
Dr. & Dr. Doctor (real married doctors from Norwalk, CT)
Dr. E. Ville
Dr. Gass (allegedly a real anesthesiologist)
Dr. Gutstein
Dr. Hanus
Dr. Hurt (real pediatrician in Saginaw, MI)
Dr. Hymen
Dr. Kauff
Dr. Look (real opthalmologist in Hawaii)
Dr. Looney - a psychiatrist of course!
Dr. Payne (plastic surgeon in Sandusky, OH)
Dr. Pullham
Dr. Surgeon (another real doctor from Stamford, CT)
Drew Peacock
Duane Pipe
Dusty Rhodes
Dusty Sandmann (real person, submitted by his dad Roger Sandmann)
Edna May (or may not)
Earl E. Bird
Earl Lee Riser
Easton West
Eaton Wright and Liv Good
Eric Shinn
Estelle Hertz (it still hurts)
Evan Keel
Faith Christian
Fanny O'Rear
Ferris Wheeler
Ford Parker
Forrest Green
Dr. Frank Bonebreak (real doctor)
Gae Hooker (allegedly real surgical prep nurse)
Gaye Jolly
Gail Storm
Gene Poole
Geoff L. Tavish (Gefilte fish)
Gil Fish
Gladys C. Hughes (glad to see you)
Hamilton Burger (Ham Burger, character on the old Perry Mason TV series)
Harry Armand Bach, Harry Balls
Harry Caray (famous sports announcer)
Harry Hooker
Harry Cox, Harry Johnson, Harry P. Ness, Harry Peters
Harry Rump (a real plumber from Freemont, Maine!)
Harry R. M. Pitts
Hazle Nutt
Heidi Clare
Helen Waite (credit manager - if you want credit go to Helen Waite)
Holly McRell
Holly Wood
Hugh Jass
Hugh Jorgan
Hugh Morris (a "humorous" name, thanks to Shaun Oriold)
Hy Ball
Hy Lowe, Bea Lowe
Hy Marx (scholar)
I.D. Clair
I.M. Boring
I.P. Freely, I.P. Daly
Ileane Wright, Ilene South (West, East...)
Ima Hogg (a real person, daughter of a Texas governor)
Iona Ford
Iona Frisbee (alledgedly a real person)
Ivan Oder
Ivana Mandic (a real basketball player)
Jack Goff (my uncle - no kidding!)
Jack Hammer
Jay Walker
Jean Poole
Jenny Tull
Jim Laucher (gym locker)
Jim Shu, Jim Sox
Jo King
Joe Kerr (joker)
Joy Kil
Joy Rider
June Bugg
Justin Case, Justin Hale, Justin Inch, Justin Time, Justin Miles North (just ten miles north)
Kandi Apple
Kelly Green
Kenny Penny
Kerry Oki
King Queene
Lake Speed (a real person, NASCAR race car driver)
Lance Boyle, Lance Butts
Laura Lynne Hardy
Laura Norder (law and order)
Leigh King (leaking)
Levon Coates
Les Moore
Lisa Carr
Lisa May Boyle, Lisa May Dye
Lois Price (bargain shopper) and her husband Hy Price
Lou Pole
Lou Zar (loser)
Luke Warm
Lynn C. Doyle
Lynn O. Liam
M. Balmer
Marlon Fisher
Marsha Dimes (march of dimes)
Marsha Mellow
Marty Graw
Mary Annette Woodin
Mary Christmas
Matt Tress
Maude L.T. Ford
Max Little
Max Power
May Day
May Furst
Mel Loewe
Melba Crisp (real person who emailed me)
Melody Music
Mia Hamm (a real person)
Mike Easter
Mike Hunt
Mike Raffone
Mike Rotch
Mike Stand (a real person)
Mike Sweeney (sounds as Mike's weenie), famous baseball player
Minny van Gogh
Mister Bates
Misty Waters (a real person)
Misty C. Shore (a real person), Rocky Shore, Sandy C. Shore (another real person)
Mo Lestor
Molly Kuehl
Mona Lott
Monica Monica (real person)
Morey Bund
Muddy Waters (famous blues singer, though probably not his real name)
Myles Long
Nancy Ann Cianci (real person, wife of Providence, RI mayor Buddy Cianci)
Nat Sass
Neil Down
Neil McNeil (submitted by his cousin)
Noah Riddle, Noah Lott
Norma Leigh Lucid
Olive Yew
Ophelia Payne
Oren Jellow
Otto Graf
P. Ness
P. Brain
Paige Turner
Park A. Studebaker
Pat Downe (a real person)
Pat McCann
Pearl E. Gates, Pearl E. White
Penny Dollar (real person)
Penny Lane
Penny Nichols
Penny Wise
Pepe Roni
Pete Moss and his son Forest
Peter Johnson (a real announcer on public radio), **** Johnson
Peter Peed
Phil Graves (cemetery employee)
Phil Rupp
Pierce Deere
Pierce Hart
Polly Ester
Post, Mark
Price Wright (another real person)
Priti Manek ("pretty manic", real doctor in Houston, TX)
R. M. Pitt
R. Sitch
R. Slicker
Randy Guy
Randy Lover
Ray Zenz (raisins)
Rob Banks
Rex Easley (reportedly a real traffic safety teacher at Kamiakin High, Kennewick, WA)
Rhoda Booke, Rita Booke
Richard P. Cox (real person)
Richard Chopp (real Urologist in Austin, TX, does vasectomies)
Rick O'Shea
Rick Shaw
Rip Torn
Robin Andis Merryman
Robin Banks, Robin Money, U. O. Money
Robin Feathers
Robert and Reginald Soles (allegedly real brothers: R. Soles)
Rock Pounder, Rock Bottoms
Rocky Beach, Sandy Beach
Roman Holiday
Rose Bush
Royal Payne
Russell Leeves
Rusty Carr, Rusty Dorr, Rusty Irons, Rusty Pipes, Rusty Steele, Rusty Blades, Rusty Nail
Sally Forth
Sam Manilla
Sandy Banks, Sandy Beech, Sandy Brown, Sandy Spring
Seth Poole (poor guy has a lisp)
Seymour Butz
Seymour Wiener (should be a urologist)
Shanda Lear (daughter of Bill Lear, inventor of the Lear jet)
Sharon Needles
Sheila Blige
Skip Roper
Sonny Day
Stanley Cupp
Sue Flay
Sue Yu, Sue Jeu
Summer Day
Summer Greene
Sy Burnette
Tad Pohl
Tanya Hyde
Tess Steckle
Tim Burr
Tom A. Toe
Tom Katt
Tom Morrow
Tommy Hawk
Ty Coon, Ty Knotts
Virginia Beach
Walter Melon
Wanda Rinn
Wanna Hickey
Warren Peace
Warren T.
Will Power
Will Wynn (Mayor of Austin, Texas)
Willie B. Hardigan
Willie Leak (or won't he)
Willie Stroker
Winsom Cash, Owen Cash
Woody Forrest


----------

